# Lifted Tiguan Picture Thread



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Seen a few threads inquiring about lift kits for Tiguans. But zero pictures of anyone who has actually done it. I've seen products such as springs and strut spacers but no on here who has actually done much with them.. with the exception of the ABT Tiguan. I've done a lot of searching and come up with a couple. If you have any feel free to post them up and any info you know about them.

Concept Tiguan




























4motion with Eibach Lift Springs and 245/70r16 Tires [email protected]_euroboy on IG
































































Built by Black Jack Speed Shop in San Antonio, TX. Lifted with H&R Lift Springs and TSW wheels. Wheel and Tire sizes unknown.



















Found on Google Images:












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice list.

The orange pre facelift tig looks pretty bad ass too. I figure if they blackened the silver trim front grille, it will look even better. The orange highlights on the wheels make it look like snow chains are on.

That grey tig is my favorite so far. The IG account you linked to has him offroading the tig too. Normally not a fan of darked out headlights, but his slight tint fits with the grey paint.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Nice list.
> 
> The orange pre facelift tig looks pretty bad ass too. I figure if they blackened the silver trim front grille, it will look even better. The orange highlights on the wheels make it look like snow chains are on.
> 
> That grey tig is my favorite so far. The IG account you linked to has him offroading the tig too. Normally not a fan of darked out headlights, but his slight tint fits with the grey paint.


I agree, his Tiguan takes the cake for lifted Tiguans imo. Strong stance, and based on the videos it does seem functional as well. :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

its nice to see some lifted tiguans been thinking about doing this to mine for a while.:thumbup:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got my lift kit on the way. It's consumed my thoughts for the last two weeks. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> I agree, his Tiguan takes the cake for lifted Tiguans imo. Strong stance, and based on the videos it does seem functional as well. :beer:


I noticed he has a LED lightbar on the bottom too in one of the pics. Yeah his implementation of the tig I like. Checked all the boxes. Lift. Bigger tires. Tires stick out a little. Black rims. Roof box. Added mini lightbar too. Nice.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> Got my lift kit on the way. It's consumed my thoughts for the last two weeks. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. Plan to get bigger tires too?

The thing with a moderately lifted tig or a touareg is the dichotamy between civility and rugged. The body of the tiguan is not like a jeep that tries to look rugged. It looks like a 'city' moderate car. Yet a slight lift gives it a ruggedness. And that contrast makes it interesting.


----------



## 1968scout (Oct 30, 2014)

*Tire dilemma*

Has anyone put bigger tires on the stock 19" Savannah wheels with stock suspension? 

My 2012 SEL 4Motion with the fender flares desperately needs new tires but I'm dragging my feet because I'd love to put a bigger size on to fill out the wheel wells more. Maybe go from the stock 255/40r19's to 275/40's?

The only pic I could find of 275/40r19's on one was this: http://www.imgrum.org/media/1290643987425682433_2596806317

The awesome orange prototype above, which I'd love to duplicate stance wise, apparently had 275/45r19's: https://www.jaxtyres.com.au/volkswagen-tiguan-colour-stripped-continental-tyres

My local America's Tire manager advised not doing spacers and just sticking with the stock tire size. But before I succumb to logic I figured I'd have one last shot here at perfecting this Tig's stance.

Any and all advice is much appreciated including what types of tires you guys like? Currently have Pirelli Scorpion Verde All Season. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

1968scout said:


> Has anyone put bigger tires on the stock 19" Savannah wheels with stock suspension?
> 
> My 2012 SEL 4Motion with the fender flares desperately needs new tires but I'm dragging my feet because I'd love to put a bigger size on to fill out the wheel wells more. Maybe go from the stock 255/40r19's to 275/40's?
> 
> ...


tire prices are the same for 255/40/19 and 275/40/19 on TireRack.com.

this guy already did it to his Tig, so it is confirmed doable: http://www.imgrum.org/media/1290646732362983959_2596806317

so you get a wider track, a raised ride height, but your speedo is off by about 2%, and wider turn radius. 

when my tires wear out i am upgrading from 255/40/19 to 275/40/19 like the guy in that photo link above. im going for that fat stance.


----------



## 1968scout (Oct 30, 2014)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> tire prices are the same for 255/40/19 and 275/40/19 on TireRack.com.
> 
> this guy already did it to his Tig, so it is confirmed doable: http://www.imgrum.org/media/1290646732362983959_2596806317
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response! 

I wonder if there will be any rubbing issues especially with the front tires and the shocks that have that little lip that sticks out? That's the only hesitation I have. 

But it sure does looks better with those 275's.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

1968scout said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I wonder if there will be any rubbing issues especially with the front tires and the shocks that have that little lip that sticks out? That's the only hesitation I have.
> 
> But it sure does looks better with those 275's.


There may be a slight rub at full turn but nothing to really worry about. 

In other news... my lift spacers are finally here. Plan to install this weekend.










Fronts are a little over 1.5" and the rear is about 2 1/4" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Nice. Plan to get bigger tires too?
> 
> The thing with a moderately lifted tig or a touareg is the dichotamy between civility and rugged. The body of the tiguan is not like a jeep that tries to look rugged. It looks like a 'city' moderate car. Yet a slight lift gives it a ruggedness. And that contrast makes it interesting.


Yes I plan to upsize the tires. Going to downsize wheels to 18x9 with a 255/55r19 All Terrain. About 2" larger than stock and still maintains the same width. I will have to run wheel spacers to clear the lower spring perch on the struts up front. 20-25mm possibly, have not measured for that clearance yet. Would like to avoid spacers at all costs, but finding an offset on new wheels that will clear that may be tough.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

dubluv2003 said:


> Yes I plan to upsize the tires. Going to downsize wheels to 18x9 with a 255/55r19 All Terrain. About 2" larger than stock and still maintains the same width. I will have to run wheel spacers to clear the lower spring perch on the struts up front. 20-25mm possibly, have not measured for that clearance yet. Would like to avoid spacers at all costs, but finding an offset on new wheels that will clear that may be tough.


why do you want to avoid 20mm spacers? they are safe.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> why do you want to avoid 20mm spacers? they are safe.


Because its always better to have the wheel mounted directly to the hub.. Ive had some bad go arounds with wheel spacers before.


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> why do you want to avoid 20mm spacers? they are safe.


They are "safe" but moving the contact point farther out from the hub and can cause things like wheel bearings to ware at an accelerated rate.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

dubluv2003 said:


> Because its always better to have the wheel mounted directly to the hub.. Ive had some bad go arounds with wheel spacers before.


they do mount directly to the hub using longer nuts, like in the 20mm Eibach Spacer kit for Tiguan. Made in Germany so you know its good quality.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

dubluv2003 said:


> In other news... my lift spacers are finally here. Plan to install this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So these install between the strut (the strut mount) & the strut tower, & then attach with longer bolts?

What about the rear? Just a thicker spring pad (essentially)?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> So these install between the strut (the strut mount) & the strut tower, & then attach with longer bolts?
> 
> What about the rear? Just a thicker spring pad (essentially)?


Exactly. Then I have some shock extenders for the rear on the way so they dont top out. :thumbup:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> they do mount directly to the hub using longer nuts, like in the 20mm Eibach Spacer kit for Tiguan. Made in Germany so you know its good quality.


Lol don't you mean bolts? I'm extremely familiar with wheels spacers and how they work. Been running these for about 60k on my gti. And I've had my fair share of wheel bearing replacements.. so yeah I'll avoid them if I can.










I came across a few more lifted Tiguans also...

235/75r15 with lift springs










Same Tiguan, but different wheel and tire setup. 235/55r18 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paroxetine (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Got my h&r setup almost all the way in. Did the rear first. Those spacers are gonna be fun to put in an finagle your jack to push it back in. With just the springs it was a pain.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Brightgolf said:


> Got my h&r setup almost all the way in. Did the rear first. Those spacers are gonna be fun to put in an finagle your jack to push it back in. With just the springs it was a pain.


Oh you couldn't have been more right. At least for the first side. There was a major learning curve at every first corner. Took 3 hours on the first side then 20 minutes on the next. 

I finally got mine in. Now the wait for tires and wheels. 




























And lol.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Quick couple of questions though. Up front my sway bar end links just ain't gonna fit. Are mk5/6 endlinks shorter? If so I need a set of those to attach my front sway bar back. 

Secondly, and I'm puzzled about this one.. my MFA display is showing an error that my "tire monitor system is unavailable". It was fine before the install. Not so much after. I did the fronts first and went for a small test ride before starting the rear, and the error was not there. Does anyone have any idea what could cause this problem? Otherwise the car still retains its factory comfort and ability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

Brightgolf & DubLuv can you expand on the difficulties you've run into with the lift?

It'd be good to get a running discussion going on the in and outs for those planning on doing something similar in the future!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Mk5 links are same part number. Just put new moogs on my mk5 an im yanking them an putting them on tig

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Gestapo Librarian said:


> Brightgolf & DubLuv can you expand on the difficulties you've run into with the lift?
> 
> It'd be good to get a running discussion going on the in and outs for those planning on doing something similar in the future!


If you plan on doing spacers, up front the ball joint and sway bar end link removal are a must. A second set of hands is also very useful. After those were removed it was pretty easy to get the strut in place and run the extended strut mount bolts. 

For the rear, I did one side at a time. I just removed the control arm from the trailing arm. The rest just went together fairly easy. The most difficult part was getting the rear trailing arm to line back up with the control. It required a lot of persuasion and I big effin hammer. 

One from after the first trail ride today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gestapo Librarian (Aug 2, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> If you plan on doing spacers, up front the ball joint and sway bar end link removal are a must. A second set of hands is also very useful. After those were removed it was pretty easy to get the strut in place and run the extended strut mount bolts.
> 
> For the rear, I did one side at a time. I just removed the control arm from the trailing arm. The rest just went together fairly easy. The most difficult part was getting the rear trailing arm to line back up with the control. It required a lot of persuasion and I big effin hammer.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Whats your total lift now with the spacers?


----------



## Jason4 (Sep 15, 2001)

If the Tig is anything like other VWs that I've worked on in the past it's a lot easier to swap rear suspension components if you lift both rear wheels off the ground, otherwise you're fighting against the anti-roll bar holding the control arm up while you're trying to push it down.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Jason4 said:


> If the Tig is anything like other VWs that I've worked on in the past it's a lot easier to swap rear suspension components if you lift both rear wheels off the ground, otherwise *you're fighting against the anti-roll bar holding the control arm up while you're trying to push it down*.


NOPE

You can do one side at a time, in the rear, no problem. The LCA just drops down after you remove the 18mm nut & 18mm bolt.


The front needs to be in the air though (both front swaybar endlinks unhooked), when doing the fronts


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> NOPE
> 
> You can do one side at a time, in the rear, no problem. The LCA just drops down after you remove the 18mm nut & 18mm bolt.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Although getting that LCA back in place was the most difficult part of the entire lift in my opinion. 

Total lift was 1.5" up front and 2 1/8" in the rear. Levels it out fairly well. 

Also, if anyone decides to run this same rear set up I strongly urge you to press a metal sleeve into the rear spacers. After I got him I realized that the passenger side rear spring slid over the positioning collar and shifted to the rear of the lca. Luckily it held on the way home. I took both rear spacers out and pressed the metal sleeves and reinstalled them similar to the mkiv rear suspension with a large washer under the lca and a bolt through the spacer to hold it all in place.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Paroxetine said:


>


That's a touareg.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

dubluv2003 said:


> Exactly. Then I have some shock extenders for the rear on the way so they dont top out. :thumbup:


Where did you find shock extenders? I tried a set from summit racing but the thread pitch was slightly different. Im running a set of urethane spacers plus 4mo tig springs on my beetle but the rear spacers replace the factory pad on top of the spring rather than the bottom. Haven't had any issues with the spacer moving yet but the shocks in the rear do top out.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Maybe thats what my sound is when i hit bumps

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Where did you find shock extenders? I tried a set from summit racing but the thread pitch was slightly different. Im running a set of urethane spacers plus 4mo tig springs on my beetle but the rear spacers replace the factory pad on top of the spring rather than the bottom. Haven't had any issues with the spacer moving yet but the shocks in the rear do top out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy who lifted the red mkv rabbit fabs them up. I thought I was gonna have a set, but he never sent me an invoice or anything so that still hasn't come to fruition. But honestly I havent had any issues with my shocks topping out yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

dubluv2003 said:


> The guy who lifted the red mkv rabbit fabs them up. I thought I was gonna have a set, but he never sent me an invoice or anything so that still hasn't come to fruition. But honestly I havent had any issues with my shocks topping out yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh ok yeah i know which ones your talking about. I might try these...
https://m.summitracing.com/parts/rls-67-3809
They would bolt to the factory mount on the knuckle and the bottom of the shock.
Did you mount your end links yet? I need to find a set that will adjust longer than factory front and rear.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

My springs are coming out. 3 weeks of lift and im over it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Brightgolf said:


> My springs are coming out. 3 weeks of lift and im over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Why are you getting rid of them? I may be interested in the fronts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

Just bumping this thread. I'd love to at least change my wheels and tires even if I don't lift it.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Where did you find shock extenders? I tried a set from summit racing but the thread pitch was slightly different. Im running a set of urethane spacers plus 4mo tig springs on my beetle but the rear spacers replace the factory pad on top of the spring rather than the bottom. Haven't had any issues with the spacer moving yet but the shocks in the rear do top out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that how lifts are normally done? Seems dodgy to have that spacer like that. Almost seems like it may pop out if you run over a hard bump.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Well the blue on goes between the mount and the body so that would work. Im taking my front out because they are stiff and its my daily

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

baboondumdum said:


> Is that how lifts are normally done? Seems dodgy to have that spacer like that. Almost seems like it may pop out if you run over a hard bump.


Its the same setup as the factory, but the pad/spacer is just a bit thicker. There is a nub on the frame rail that keeps the spring and pad/spacer in place and the weight of the vehicle holds it in there. Ive been off-road quite a few times and haven't had a single issue.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

baboondumdum said:


> Is that how lifts are normally done? Seems dodgy to have that spacer like that. Almost seems like it may pop out if you run over a hard bump.


He has the polyurethane set. Much stiffer than the rubber ones like Im running. I did find that the springs didnt want to seat correctly when I tried installing mine that way though.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Its the same setup as the factory, but the pad/spacer is just a bit thicker. There is a nub on the frame rail that keeps the spring and pad/spacer in place and the weight of the vehicle holds it in there. Ive been off-road quite a few times and haven't had a single issue.





dubluv2003 said:


> He has the polyurethane set. Much stiffer than the rubber ones like Im running. I did find that the springs didnt want to seat correctly when I tried installing mine that way though.


Yeah the end connections may be similar. Sort of like adding spacers to wheels that has a male and female end. I just think maybe it's a bit less ideal than say a longer spring for the lift.

My analogy is compressing two springs in series with your fingers, but at some point if the springs buckle, the two springs will be loose as it slips at the spring-spring interface as they shoot out from the side because they are not bonded together. If it's just one long spring and it buckles, friction between fingers can still hold it in place. 

Since the spring in the car technically compresses along the arc formed from the rotary joint, it's not linear compression, but has a bit of an arc to it too. If it was a perfectly linear compression then maybe it might be safer. I guess if it never actually fails in the field then its fine.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

I get what your saying but i could only see that happening if the spring and spacer were the same height or close to it. Heres a pic of probably the most extreme scenario with one wheel at full compression and the other at full droop, not a tiguan but same suspension setup:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

Guy with the badass lifted tig uploaded a few new pics. The smoked out headlight is growing on me.

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div><p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;"><a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVsS3NhZqZ/" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none;" target="_blank">A post shared by Felix-antoine Belisle (@felix_euroboy)</a> on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2017-08-03T16:49:25+00:00">Aug 3, 2017 at 9:49am PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>

<blockquote class="instagram-media" data-instgrm-version="7" style=" background:#FFF; border:0; border-radius:3px; box-shadow:0 0 1px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.5),0 1px 10px 0 rgba(0,0,0,0.15); margin: 1px; max-width:658px; padding:0; width:99.375%; width:-webkit-calc(100% - 2px); width:calc(100% - 2px);"><div style="padding:8px;"> <div style=" background:#F8F8F8; line-height:0; margin-top:40px; padding:50.0% 0; text-align:center; width:100%;"> <div style=" background:url(data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAACwAAAAsCAMAAAApWqozAAAABGdBTUEAALGPC/xhBQAAAAFzUkdCAK7OHOkAAAAMUExURczMzPf399fX1+bm5mzY9AMAAADiSURBVDjLvZXbEsMgCES5/P8/t9FuRVCRmU73JWlzosgSIIZURCjo/ad+EQJJB4Hv8BFt+IDpQoCx1wjOSBFhh2XssxEIYn3ulI/6MNReE07UIWJEv8UEOWDS88LY97kqyTliJKKtuYBbruAyVh5wOHiXmpi5we58Ek028czwyuQdLKPG1Bkb4NnM+VeAnfHqn1k4+GPT6uGQcvu2h2OVuIf/gWUFyy8OWEpdyZSa3aVCqpVoVvzZZ2VTnn2wU8qzVjDDetO90GSy9mVLqtgYSy231MxrY6I2gGqjrTY0L8fxCxfCBbhWrsYYAAAAAElFTkSuQmCC); display:block; height:44px; margin:0 auto -44px; position:relative; top:-22px; width:44px;"></div></div><p style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px; margin-bottom:0; margin-top:8px; overflow:hidden; padding:8px 0 7px; text-align:center; text-overflow:ellipsis; white-space:nowrap;"><a href="https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVj6IvBWRM/" style=" color:#c9c8cd; font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; font-style:normal; font-weight:normal; line-height:17px; text-decoration:none;" target="_blank">A post shared by Felix-antoine Belisle (@felix_euroboy)</a> on <time style=" font-family:Arial,sans-serif; font-size:14px; line-height:17px;" datetime="2017-08-03T15:36:08+00:00">Aug 3, 2017 at 8:36am PDT</time></p></div></blockquote>
<script async defer src="//platform.instagram.com/en_US/embeds.js"></script>


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

H&R Lift springs + Adjustable rear perches + 225/70r16 Cooper Back Countries

The Abt fender flares make it look lower, and the tires not as aggressive...


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

What struts did you run? I got bilsteins and everytime i hit a bump they slammed so hard. Also have heavy duty strut mounts. Took the springs off

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Brightgolf said:


> What struts did you run? I got bilsteins and everytime i hit a bump they slammed so hard. Also have heavy duty strut mounts. Took the springs off


I have the bilstein HD's too, and I love them. No issues at all


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I took mine completely apart 5 times. New ball joints, control arms, sway bar links etc.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

dubluv2003 said:


> 1968scout said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the response!
> ...


Hey I ordered a set of these too likea month ago.. How long did it take to get them in??


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

krux turnNstuff said:


> Hey I ordered a set of these too likea month ago.. How long did it take to get them in??


It only took a few weeks for mine to arrive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

dubluv2003 said:


> krux turnNstuff said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I ordered a set of these too likea month ago.. How long did it take to get them in??
> ...


Mine arrived!


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

40mm suspension spacers with 245-70-16s hancook dynapro atms at et45 on 16x7.5s with 20mm spacers.. total lift with tires and spacers is around 3.5-4 inches..








Before..








Tiguans the daily this is my other Vw toy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RicFromVB (Jun 17, 2017)

You know at first I didn't think I would like a "tough looking" Tiggy. But looking at these photos I am digging it.

THough I really love the dropped Tiggy!


----------



## krux turnNstuff (Mar 2, 2009)

RicFromVB said:


> You know at first I didn't think I would like a "tough looking" Tiggy. But looking at these photos I am digging it.
> 
> THough I really love the dropped Tiggy!














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

krux turnNstuff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a pic of how you wired the LED bar or how you mounted it?


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

krux turnNstuff said:


>


That’s a great pic 👍


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

krux turnNstuff said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell yes!! Im pretty jealous atm. End of year bonus is getting close so I can finally finish my wheel/tire set up. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

krux turnNstuff said:


> 40mm suspension spacers with 245-70-16s hancook dynapro atms at et45 on 16x7.5s with 20mm spacers.. total lift with tires and spacers is around 3.5-4 inches..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lets talk about final offsets and any trimming you had to do to make these fit. Ive been going over the math in my head, and I was gonna do 245/65r17 which is the exact same size as your set up less wheel diameter. But I was coming to the conclusion I would either have to run a ridiculously low offset or beat the hell out of the front spring perch to get clearance. You got any inner wheel well pics you care to share?


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

*Shocks topping out?*

Just had the Eibach lift springs fitted to my 2013 SEL. A nice 1.5" lift, but it sounds as if my shocks are topping out. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> Just had the Eibach lift springs fitted to my 2013 SEL. A nice 1.5" lift, but it sounds as if my shocks are topping out. Anyone else experienced this?


I haven’t had that problem but I’m using lift spacers. Look up the guy who built the lifted mk5 rabbit. He makes 1.5” shock extenders that work for our tigs.










Also, I’m picking up my 255/55r18 Toyo Open Country AT2’s and new wheels this weekend. Should have everything mounted up Monday! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

Cool. Your ride looks nice. Think I may have to go the spacer route myself. Both front and rear shocks don't have the stroke length to cope with the increased spring length. I only get ~ 1/2" of droop, so it tops out over tiny stuff. It could be the Koni FSD's, but I'm fairly sure the stroke is the same on all of them.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Test fitted wheels and tires last night.





































I’ve got a few others that I’ve seen on Facebook and Instagram as well..

IG: @Kmartin729





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

To add to the collective knowledge, using the Eibach lift springs with Koni FSD's is a bad idea. They don't have enough rebound damping to prevent top out on the smallest of bumps. (seems like they have wide open valving on low velocity droop especially). 
Koni yellow's are better, but even cranking up the rebound damping, there's still not enough droop to make the lift worthwhile in terms of harshness and generally off road worthiness. 

I think the spacer route is the way to go, as there's just not enough down travel with lift springs on either of the Koni shocks I've tried. At least on the front (which is where all the weight is),


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> To add to the collective knowledge, using the Eibach lift springs with Koni FSD's is a bad idea. They don't have enough rebound damping to prevent top out on the smallest of bumps. (seems like they have wide open valving on low velocity droop especially).
> Koni yellow's are better, but even cranking up the rebound damping, there's still not enough droop to make the lift worthwhile in terms of harshness and generally off road worthiness.
> 
> I think the spacer route is the way to go, as there's just not enough down travel with lift springs on either of the Koni shocks I've tried. At least on the front (which is where all the weight is),


I would really like to do some real searching and find a longer shock configuration for the fronts, because that’s my main fear right now with adding springs on top of the spacers. 

Still got some rubbing in full lock with a little flex, so I gotta adjust that this week.. but overall I got 3” total lift on mine.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> I would really like to do some real searching and find a longer shock configuration for the fronts, because that’s my main fear right now with adding springs on top of the spacers.
> 
> Still got some rubbing in full lock with a little flex, so I gotta adjust that this week.. but overall I got 3” total lift on mine.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

dubluv2003 said:


> Test fitted wheels and tires last night.
> 
> IG: @Kmartin729
> 
> ...


These tigs are pretty boss looking too. I love how the big wheels almost completely gap fills the wheel well. Nice look. It's how the designers draw cars in their sketches but never make it to reality.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

dubluv2003 said:


> I would really like to do some real searching and find a longer shock configuration for the fronts, because that’s my main fear right now with adding springs on top of the spacers.
> 
> Still got some rubbing in full lock with a little flex, so I gotta adjust that this week.. but overall I got 3” total lift on mine.
> 
> ...


I took my front springs off. Bilstiens dont have any extra travel so every time i hit any bump they slammed. The struts were maxed out just from the lift springs. 

I put my turbomacs on my tiguan before from my gti to test road noise once lol. Nice to see someone who runs them daily

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

There has to be something out there that will work. I’ve paired Koni inserts on race land bodies in my mkiv before so it should be possible. I’m loving the turbomacs so far! 

Some more from this weekend.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

My turbomacs on my mk5









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

I just ordered a set of 215/70R16 to gain almost an inch over my 215/60R16 stock. I'm running the stock wheels. Does anyone have a good idea of what size spacers would make my wheels almost flush? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

big_ol_meat said:


> I just ordered a set of 215/70R16 to gain almost an inch over my 215/60R16 stock. I'm running the stock wheels. Does anyone have a good idea of what size spacers would make my wheels almost flush? Thanks in advance.


Gonna need those stock wheel specs first.


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

I think they are 16x6.5. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

According to https://www.wheel-size.com they're 16 x 6.5 with a 33 offset. Your best bet it seems to me is to put a straight edge vertically along the wheel arch to the floor, and then measure from the outside of the tire to the straight edge. That'd give you a ballpark number.


----------



## big_ol_meat (Dec 25, 2014)

That's what I'll end up doing. Didn't know if someone had already looked into it. Thanks guys!


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Did some more cruising around this weekend. About to pull the trigger on some Eibach lift springs and I’m in talks with RCV Performance about extended CV axles. 

Also got another lifted Tig in South America.



















Waiting for him to send full on shots when it leaves alignment shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a set of Eibach lift springs with about a thousand miles on them if you're interested...


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> I have a set of Eibach lift springs with about a thousand miles on them if you're interested...


why you selling them?


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

Not enough down-travel, so unless I had rebound damping wound right up, the struts would top out.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Rhubarb_and_Custard said:


> Not enough down-travel, so unless I had rebound damping wound right up, the struts would top out.


I did find a kit that utilizes the eibach springs with Bilstiens, but I’m unsure of which bilstien struts they use. But the kit is assembled by Seikel and is quite pricey but the struts are longer and much beefier than stock.

This is a side by side from a guy in Finland running that set up.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

IG: @felix_euroboy










IG: @ninefooters











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## k3v0 (May 13, 2011)

loving this thread. i have a mkv gti and i'm thinking of getting into a tig since my job doesn't close for bad weather.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

dubluv2003: How do you like the H&R springs? any rubbing or topping out the struts? wouldn't mind seeing a full review of how you have this set up... Thanks


----------



## Rhubarb_and_Custard (Oct 21, 2010)

dubluv2003 said:


> I did find a kit that utilizes the eibach springs with Bilstiens, but I’m unsure of which bilstien struts they use. But the kit is assembled by Seikel and is quite pricey but the struts are longer and much beefier than stock.
> 
> This is a side by side from a guy in Finland running that set up.
> 
> ...


They look like regular Bilstein B6 HDs. They look much bigger because they’re monotubes (so in effect inverted). While they *look* longer than stock, they’re actually not. Bilstein’s have an internal bumpstop so while the shafts look longer, they don’t actually have any more useable stroke. 
I’m running a set on my tig now. They’re quite firm.


----------



## Metal Man (Oct 2, 2001)

Where can I get the lift spacers? Link?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Where can I get the lift spacers? Link?


Message the seller in this ad and they will link you to the 50mm rear spacers or you can get the 40mm rear spacers listed below.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112469939397


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263767062725



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Metal Man (Oct 2, 2001)

I can't decide on what thickness spacers I want to get. I don't want to raise it much, the spacers are 20mm, 30mm and 40mm. So 40mm is out and 20mm doesn't seem like much. I'm kind of thinking of doing 20 in the front and 30 in the rear. I tow with the Tiguan and it does squat with the trailer on it. Has anyone done this? Thoughts?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> I can't decide on what thickness spacers I want to get. I don't want to raise it much, the spacers are 20mm, 30mm and 40mm. So 40mm is out and 20mm doesn't seem like much. I'm kind of thinking of doing 20 in the front and 30 in the rear. I tow with the Tiguan and it does squat with the trailer on it. Has anyone done this? Thoughts?


im essentially sitting at the same height ratio that you are talking about with 40mm up front and 50mm out back. I think it levels it out more than giving a rake look. you could always just do front spacers and then do lift springs in the rear to hold the rear end up when towing.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Dropping a few more of mine here.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice turbomacs, love mine.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Metal Man (Oct 2, 2001)

I put a slight lift on my Tiguan, 20mm in the front and 30mm in the rear. I'm pretty happy with it so far.
Before 
image storage
And after


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> I put a slight lift on my Tiguan, 20mm in the front and 30mm in the rear. I'm pretty happy with it so far.
> Before
> image storage
> And after


Very nice! When are you going to do the tire upgrade?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Got a few to put up of mine from the last few trail rides.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

dubluv2003 said:


> Did some more cruising around this weekend. About to pull the trigger on some Eibach lift springs and I’m in talks with RCV Performance about extended CV axles.
> 
> Also got another lifted Tig in South America.
> 
> ...



Any idea what size tires he is running? are they the Hankook dynapro?


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

mark2.0aba said:


> Any idea what size tires he is running? are they the Hankook dynapro?


Yes he is running Dynapro ATs, size is 245/65/17 - His instagram: @Fhornauer - pretty nice guy if you want to ask him any questions. He also has a badass lifted Amarok.


----------



## mark2.0aba (Jan 20, 2008)

dubluv2003 said:


> Yes he is running Dynapro ATs, size is 245/65/17 - His instagram: @Fhornauer - pretty nice guy if you want to ask him any questions. He also has a badass lifted Amarok.


sweet. i dont have an instagram but thanks. wonder if he had to run spacers to clear the spring perch, i plan on running the same wheels and size tire.


----------



## dubluv2003 (Oct 22, 2010)

mark2.0aba said:


> sweet. i dont have an instagram but thanks. wonder if he had to run spacers to clear the spring perch, i plan on running the same wheels and size tire.


Looks like 20mm spacers 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)

*lifted tig*

Currently with Tema 4x4 30mm lift spacers, 25mm wheel spacers and 245/60/18 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S. Wanted to install Eibach lift springs but with all the issues on shocks and struts not having enough stroke, decided to hold off.


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)




----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

cornice6 said:


>


Where in CA are you?

I am toying with the idea of lifting my car say 20mm with Russian-collusion made spacers, and then maybe try to get a US source made.

But, I also like the way the car handles on the Angeles Crest Highway, The road to Big Bear, etc.


----------



## 16TIGSE4M (Jun 8, 2019)

cornice6 said:


> Currently with Tema 4x4 30mm lift spacers, 25mm wheel spacers and 245/60/18 Yokohama Geolandar A/T-S. Wanted to install Eibach lift springs but with all the issues on shocks and struts not having enough stroke, decided to hold off.


I was looking into H&R springs so good to know :beer:


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)

16TIGSE4M said:


> I was looking into H&R springs so good to know :beer:


Well, I've also heard that H&R's starts to sag after awhile but not sure how true this is as well.:banghead:


----------



## troyweaver77 (Apr 27, 2016)

H&r springs dont last long before they sag. I would do eibach if anything. Currently running them.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 16TIGSE4M (Jun 8, 2019)

troyweaver77 said:


> H&r springs dont last long before they sag. I would do eibach if anything. Currently running them.


looks awesome! what wheel/tire spec are you running?


----------



## troyweaver77 (Apr 27, 2016)

Currently on 235 70 r16 wheel offset is 0 because the are jeep wheels. Bolt pattern 5x4.5 amd using 20mm adapters.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 16TIGSE4M (Jun 8, 2019)

troyweaver77 said:


> Currently on 235 70 r16 wheel offset is 0 because the are jeep wheels. Bolt pattern 5x4.5 amd using 20mm adapters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## NickGarPlease (Jun 26, 2016)

troyweaver77 said:


> Currently on 235 70 r16 wheel offset is 0 because the are jeep wheels. Bolt pattern 5x4.5 amd using 20mm adapters.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


are you using the eibach springs with the stock struts?


----------



## robinhoed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi guys!

So, I did some things a while ago and finally had some time to make decent pictures of my lifted Tiguan.

- 3cm rear lift spacers
- 4cm front lift spacers
- 1cm wheel spacers all around
- BBS RC rims wrapped in 235/65 R17 tires
- Stage 1 tune, 180hp and 510nm @ 1750rpm (2.0 tdi 4motion 6-speed)
- Total lift of 6,5/7cm with the spacers and tires.

Really happy with the result, needed some minor trimming to fit everything.

The car is now only suffering some severe axle tramp because of the stage 1 tune combined with the lift. Big rattling noise in 1st and 2nd gear, also in 3rd gear flatout over small bumps.
Does anyone know if it's possible to order longer cv axles or make extended cv axles?
Or maybe use longer springs, but then there's the problem of the H&R springs being too stiff and sag, and I dont want that.

I know adapting driving style is the cheapest way, but it's getting annoying now because it happens when using the paddle for 50% or more..





































(without hub caps)


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

In need of some help please all! I'm wanting to lift my mk1 tig.. I only want to do it with spacers on front and back. No springs. Has anyone just used the lift spacers and kept standard springs. Any issues? and could I see pic please


----------



## Sebastian141 (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah I have added 30mm spacers front and back.. Ordered of ebay.. Still got original wheels that will change later in the year..


----------



## Sebastian141 (Jan 14, 2020)

*Some Pics after the 30mm Lift*

I ended up ordering off ebay from rising tuning (Russia) Polyurethane kit and looks good, fitted well.


----------



## cornice6 (May 19, 2011)

Greytig said:


> In need of some help please all! I'm wanting to lift my mk1 tig.. I only want to do it with spacers on front and back. No springs. Has anyone just used the lift spacers and kept standard springs. Any issues? and could I see pic please


I used the spacers from Russia (see link below) and kept the stock springs. No issues!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-L...-PLUS-JETTA-PASSAT-TIGUAN-TOURAN/113158459891

Pics:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/6Aedr5taLwiTqK4P8


----------



## Greytig (Sep 27, 2019)

can someone please help?! I had the tema4x4 strut spacers installed at a garage. you guys that have purchased the kit will know it comes with extended bolts and the two sets of washers. The bolts on the top mount keep coming loose. You will tighten them and within a couple of mile they need tightening back up again. when they work loose it drives very harsh and if I cant figure out how to stop them coming loose im going to have to take them out.


----------



## YikeGrymon (Sep 12, 2005)

Greytig said:


> can someone please help?! I had the tema4x4 strut spacers installed at a garage. you guys that have purchased the kit will know it comes with extended bolts and the two sets of washers. The bolts on the top mount keep coming loose. You will tighten them and within a couple of mile they need tightening back up again. when they work loose it drives very harsh and if I cant figure out how to stop them coming loose im going to have to take them out.


Figuring that the installation was done properly:

Maybe a lock washer + nut (or a locking nut) on the bottom end of each strut mount bolt? With the suspension drooped there's more than enough room to get your fingers in there and add that, although tightening them, especially the more-inboard ones, might be tough.

I've noticed that the factory bolts protrude through the mount far enough that there's ample thread sticking out underneath to do this. Which probably means that tema's longer bolts will result in the same amount of thread sticking out below (assuming their bolts are the same number of mm longer than the factory ones are for a given spacer thickness). Would probably be best to get hold of a factory bolt and eyeball it next to the tema one to make sure.

Can't see any reason this would not work.


----------



## wz89 (Jul 17, 2020)

dubluv2003 said:


> Did some more cruising around this weekend. About to pull the trigger on some Eibach lift springs and I’m in talks with RCV Performance about extended CV axles.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey bud! I'm curious to hear if you've heard anything back about extended CV axles


----------



## z_hutcho (Nov 12, 2020)

*I've Lifted My Tiguan!*

Hey All,

I’ve been keeping tabs on this thread for a while now, and have finally lifted my own Tiguan! 30mm Tema4x4 spacers + 235/70r16 tires on 16x6 ET36.5 Mercedes C Klasse Steelies. No rub full lock!

It's a 2010 103TDI 4MOTION with a 6 speed manual.


















Thanks for the information, couldn't have done it otherwise.


----------



## scottybee (Jan 21, 2021)

Were you able to reconnect your sway bars or have to get new end links? I'm thinking 30mm too for my 2017 4motion. I might have seen there are some changes starting around 2015-ish but maybe that doesn't apply to North America. 



z_hutcho said:


> *I've Lifted My Tiguan!*
> 
> Hey All,
> 
> ...


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

I've been creeping on this page for a while lol. Everyone's lifted Tiguan looks great. I'm going to pull the trigger and purchase the Tema lift kit soon for mine. Serious inspiration for me.

Anyone selling their current wheels and tires (I know this question isn't the right page to post this on LOL)?


----------



## MeekahJones (Jan 6, 2021)

Lifted my Tig with 40mm front strut spacers and 30mm rear coil spacers. Running 235/65/16 tires with 50mm spacers to bring the offest for 0. Had to cut some plastic in the wheel wells for turning no big deal. Went Stage 1 as well and am loving it.

One issue I had recently was with 5 people in the car and some stuff on the roof rack the back wheel well was super close to the top of the tire probable like 1" off. Driving down the highway I kept slamming going over any bumps. 

Anyone have any pointers to eliminate the wheel well bumps with the additional weight? Wondering if adding some eibach lift springs will help out or if I just need some smaller tires.


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

MeekahJones said:


> Lifted my Tig with 40mm front strut spacers and 30mm rear coil spacers. Running 235/65/16 tires with 50mm spacers to bring the offest for 0. Had to cut some plastic in the wheel wells for turning no big deal. Went Stage 1 as well and am loving it.
> 
> One issue I had recently was with 5 people in the car and some stuff on the roof rack the back wheel well was super close to the top of the tire probable like 1" off. Driving down the highway I kept slamming going over any bumps.
> 
> ...



The Tig looks good brotha!


----------



## ce4 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone here use their lifted Tig to tow? Our 16 4mo S is in need of an update. We pull a 1600lbs pop-up camper with it. Just curious how lifting would effect its towing ability.


----------



## Bang! (Jul 1, 2008)

According to a part search here: Unbenannte Seite there's an EU market off road shock option (Bilstien 22-196859) which is apparently not avilable in the US. However, it references to a KYB 335808 which is available. Per the specs in the KYB online catalog KYB Online Parts Catalog the 335808 is about an inch longer stroke with the same compressed length. Im thinking this would be a good combination with the longer H&R springs. (or other brands if there are any???) 

KYB Front 335814 (Original) 
Stroke Length 6.3
Compressed Length 14.56
Extended Length 20.86

KYB Front 335808 (Off Road Optional) 
Stroke Length 7.17
Compressed Length 14.56
Extended Length 21.73


----------



## OmarS (Aug 17, 2021)

Bang! said:


> According to a part search here: Unbenannte Seite there's an EU market off road shock option (Bilstien 22-196859) which is apparently not avilable in the US. However, it references to a KYB 335808 which is available. Per the specs in the KYB online catalog KYB Online Parts Catalog the 335808 is about an inch longer stroke with the same compressed length. Im thinking this would be a good combination with the longer H&R springs. (or other brands if there are any???)
> 
> KYB Front 335814 (Original)
> Stroke Length 6.3
> ...


H&R lift springs as well.
Before: OEM strut.
After: OEM strut + magic!


----------



## OmarS (Aug 17, 2021)

Is this thread still active?


----------



## patyeag (Aug 29, 2021)

hey guys I am new to all of this and i need a little help finding out which lift kit to get for my tiguan and I would also like to get some off-roading tires for it


----------



## OmarS (Aug 17, 2021)

Bang! said:


> According to a part search here: Unbenannte Seite there's an EU market off road shock option (Bilstien 22-196859) which is apparently not avilable in the US. However, it references to a KYB 335808 which is available. Per the specs in the KYB online catalog KYB Online Parts Catalog the 335808 is about an inch longer stroke with the same compressed length. Im thinking this would be a good combination with the longer H&R springs. (or other brands if there are any???)
> 
> KYB Front 335814 (Original)
> Stroke Length 6.3
> ...


Hello,
I am interested in your findings. I was wondering if you would be able to share your experience and some info you might have gathered?


----------



## OmarS (Aug 17, 2021)

patyeag said:


> hey guys I am new to all of this and i need a little help finding out which lift kit to get for my tiguan and I would also like to get some off-roading tires for it



Hey buddy!
As you might have noticed by now, this thread is pretty much dormant--looks like we are late to the game. Nonetheless, there is a good amount of info in here and this very thread was quite helpful when I was researching on my lift project.

Although, I didn't lift a Tiguan (or Q3) but, if you have any questions perhaps I could provide answers to some of them.


----------



## MeekahJones (Jan 6, 2021)

Bang! said:


> According to a part search here: Unbenannte Seite there's an EU market off road shock option (Bilstien 22-196859) which is apparently not avilable in the US. However, it references to a KYB 335808 which is available. Per the specs in the KYB online catalog KYB Online Parts Catalog the 335808 is about an inch longer stroke with the same compressed length. Im thinking this would be a good combination with the longer H&R springs. (or other brands if there are any???)
> 
> KYB Front 335814 (Original)
> Stroke Length 6.3
> ...


Did you ever end up getting these? I've had a spacer lift for about a year. Cars at 70k miles now and the springs and shocks are sagging. Hitting the top of the wheel well with 5 people in the car. Putting on some eibach lift springs soon but want to go ahead and replace the front and rear shocks with extended stroke length while i'm at it.


----------



## BriceSMASH (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey gang! I have photos coming soon, but I recently got my 1552 wheels during their Black Friday promotion. I got their Metrix MX wheels, 17x8 et. 20 and I have them wrapped in Falken Wildpeaks 235/65 tires. I got a Forge lift kit for Christmas from my sisters and I'm looking to have them installed within the next week or so. Hopefully I'll have pictures soon.


----------



## Perk10 (Mar 29, 2015)

BriceSMASH said:


> Hey gang! I have photos coming soon, but I recently got my 1552 wheels during their Black Friday promotion. I got their Metrix MX wheels, 17x8 et. 20 and I have them wrapped in Falken Wildpeaks 235/65 tires. I got a Forge lift kit for Christmas from my sisters and I'm looking to have them installed within the next week or so. Hopefully I'll have pictures soon.


Any update on this project? Looking to do something similar.


----------



## BIGTig (10 mo ago)

Already have 40mm lift pucks front & rear, going to order shock extenders, camber & toe arms and Eibach lift springs in the spring for more lift. Anyone know of camber plates that work with OEM springs for a 5N Tiguan or am I being a BMW guy and slotting my strut holes?


----------



## VWOL_Teek (8 mo ago)

Good tidings friends. I'll be starting my MQB Tiggy Overland journey soon. Got a 2019 SE 4mo in Silk Blue coming in on Thursday. Going to retrofit my mk7 gti rally armor onto it, ECS flush kit spacers and I'm ordering 245/65r17 KO2's for the stock wheels. B2B camber correcting lift kit as well. Then as soon as my PC sells I'll be diving deeper into more equipment sooner.


----------

